# Stanley Moor Reservoir, North Derbyshire



## kite flyer (Feb 28, 2008)

Stanley Moor Reservoir, just on the Derbyshire side of the Derbyshire/Staffordshire border has been decommissioned for some years now. Built over the fault which is the junction between the limestone and gritstone it always leaked, so was not the most successful of reservoirs. The dam wall was breached in line with EU regs.







Photo 1. Long view from the main road:





Photo 2. Closer view from main road:





Photo 3. View of breach:





Photo 4. View from the north east corner:





Photo 5. Taken from inside the breach:





Photo 6. The breach:





Photo 7. There is still water running into the reservoir....





Photo 8. ...exiting here along the right channel. The left channel is from point D:





Photo 9. Not quite sure what this is, it's on the left side of the right channel:





Photo 10. The channel from point D just above the junction in Photo 7:





Photo 11. Following the channel, it comes down this chute....:





Photo 12. ...from this point where it emerges from underground:





Photo 13. Point A. I assume this to be an overflow spillway...





Photo 14. ...which follows the embankment until it finally disappears underground at point C:





Photo 15.





Photo 16.





Photo 17.





Photo 18.





To re-emerge at Point D.


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 28, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 28, 2008)

like it. looks very rural there. its a shame there's no way into the underground parts. but really like the look of the place.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 28, 2008)

I enjoyed seeing that, KF...interesting place. I especially liked the pic of the two channels.
It's good you've made a record as you can see that nature is already reclaiming it and soon there probably won't be much to see. That is an amazing hole you can see from the road. Being oblong, it looks quite bizarre.


----------



## havoc (Feb 29, 2008)

Some interesting stuff in this area, you should of had a look at the old ammo bunkers at RAF Harpur Hill now HSE, just up the road, well worth a look.

Nice work btw.


----------



## King Al (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks like a lovely explore for the summer time


----------



## kite flyer (Feb 29, 2008)

What I should have mentioned was that the stream which is coming in from the right in pics 18 & 19 was undoubtedly there before the reservoir was built and I wonder whether it went into a natural sink hole, which is where the portal has been built, emerging at the other portal. It seems strange otherwise to have built that long tunnel where a cutting would have been simpler. Alternatively, they diverted the stream, culverting it and putting the overburden back.

With regard the bunkers, havoc, I haven't been into them, but I know they've had a chequered career, being used as a mushroom farm at one time. I have a friend who was stationed there during his term in the RAF. His enduring memory is of it being a cold and windy place - which it still is today! As it's only 10 minutes walk from my home, I will go and have a look when I have some free time.


----------



## havoc (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeh its definatley worth a look, HSE have some interesting pieces in there including london underground tube trains, bits of evidence from the corus steel works blast and so on, "Avril" is also in there

Does anything remain of the POW camps that where once round that way? I know there was 3 of them but not had time to research them.


----------



## kite flyer (Feb 29, 2008)

havoc said:


> Does anything remain of the POW camps that where once round that way? I know there was 3 of them but not had time to research them.



I know there was a camp for Italian POWs at Dove Holes, and the others were mentioned in a talk at the Buxton Archaeological Society, I don't know any more. However, I know a man that does.


----------

